# Need a router but which one?



## tryzub (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi all
I hope someone here can answer my question regarding what type of router may be suitable for my needs 
Currently looking to buy a router for my projects which is windows modifications. Basically I need a tool capable of cutting a straight 2.5mm x 6mm deep groove into a timber profile 14 to 16mm wide.
The other project is to make rebate 12x12mm in a timber profile of 35mm the lengths of timber vary from 3metres to 80cm long.
I was suggested to buy a 1/2 router but it is too heavy and cumbersome to use it manually considering that project may be a one off type. Besides with a 1/2 router I can only use it with a table which includes extra $$$.
So with that in mind What other alternatives do I have?
is there any other tool that will do the same jobs?

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

Porter Cable 690's are nice and would work fine.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

tryzub said:


> Hi all
> I hope someone here can answer my question regarding what type of router may be suitable for my needs
> Currently looking to buy a router for my projects which is windows modifications. Basically I need a tool capable of cutting a straight 2.5mm x 6mm deep groove into a timber profile 14 to 16mm wide.
> The other project is to make rebate 12x12mm in a timber profile of 35mm the lengths of timber vary from 3metres to 80cm long.
> ...


Hi Ricardo - I'm thinking by "1/2 router", you mean a router that takes 1/2" shank bits? If so there are many of those in the 1-1/2 to 2 HP range that only weigh 6 to 8 lbs are are easily managed hand held. As for the jobs you mentioned, small laminate trimmer such as the Bosch Colt or Trend T-4 would be more than adquate for the groove, the 12mmx 12mm rabbet may take two passes with one of those but could be done fairly easily. For that matter, both the jobs could be done fairly easily on a table saw also.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ricardo

I would also 2nd. the T4 router .



=======

==========


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

Look for a Triton 
they are on sale


----------



## tryzub (Feb 9, 2011)

Not sure of the above as some are not available in Australia except for Triton that lately does not have a good review and quite a few disappointments in other woodworking forums even so when Carbatec does have it on special sale price.
Sydney tools have a good price for the heavy category but as i mentioned before 6kg catagory it may be too heavy to use them manually


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

tryzub said:


> Not sure of the above as some are not available in Australia except for Triton that lately does not have a good review and quite a few disappointments in other woodworking forums even so when Carbatec does have it on special sale price.
> Sydney tools have a good price for the heavy category but as i mentioned before 6kg catagory it may be too heavy to use them manually


Hi Ricardo - the 2 HP, MOF001C, Triton is 5kg. I would have thought the Trend would have been available though. 
Since this is likely a "one of" project, why not just the table saw. Rabbets and grooves aren't a real big thing.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

tryzub said:


> Hi all
> I hope someone here can answer my question regarding what type of router may be suitable for my needs
> Currently looking to buy a router for my projects which is windows modifications. Basically I need a tool capable of cutting a straight 2.5mm x 6mm deep groove into a timber profile 14 to 16mm wide.
> The other project is to make rebate 12x12mm in a timber profile of 35mm the lengths of timber vary from 3metres to 80cm long.
> ...


Hi,


Yes, you are correct - a lot of the routers recommended by the OS members are not available in Australia.

I would pay a visit to Bunnings or Total Tools (they have a number of stores around Melbourne) and check what they have available. For what you have in mind a cheap Ryobi from Bunnings would suffice.

I have a Ryobi ERT241200 (1200 watt 1/2" shank - take 1/4" as well) and I have had no problems with it.

PS i am not that tall, and I don't consider the Triton TRA001 or the Makita 3612C as heavy or cumbersome.


----------



## tryzub (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone 
No I do not own a table saw unfortunately
I will be tempted to get this Triton JOF001 Compact Precision Plunge Router. It provides the features of the larger TRA001B router in a more compact package so people at carbatec have me believe.
My only problem now is to build or get a table with a featherboard to do long and narrow long thin cuts


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

A router table for one-time or limited use can be as simple as a piece of 3/4" (or your metric equivalent) plywood with one edge attached to a workbench with the router mounted under it and a hole to allow the bit to come through with chip clearance around it. The fence can be as simple as a straight stiff board with a notch in the center to clear the router bit, and C-clamps at each end to clamp it to the plywood to hold it in place. If this board is used wide side toward the bit there should be sufficient area to c- clamp a feather board to it to hold the work down against the plywood table as it passes over the bit. A second feather board can be C-clamped to the plywood table to hold the work against the fence board. Once you have a router and some C-clamps you should be able to assemble a working setup like this in less than 2 hours. It will work just as good as an expensive router table, although it will be somewhat more difficult and time consuming to make adjustments and repeat set-ups. I worked with a router table like this for 5 years before building a bigger, better, fancier one.

Charley


----------



## tryzub (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Charley
I have already some drawing for an improvised table the ready ones are quite expensive and outside my budget


----------



## whofan (Jan 9, 2011)

The new Craftsman routers are hard to beat for free hand routing.

The Dewalt is the nicest feeling router I ever picked up but for the price I went with craftsman.

If I were to look at resale value I`d go with a porter Cable 690 series. These are well known and get close to retail price on Ebay when you decide to sell.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I'm big fan of the New Craftsman routers, the PC 690 is great work horse and has been for a very long time but they have a down fall,,no speed control or soft start it's true you can add a speed control box to one but why not get one that's built in from the great go..  but I will say I'm also a fan of the PC routers..

======



whofan said:


> The new Craftsman routers are hard to beat for free hand routing.
> 
> The Dewalt is the nicest feeling router I ever picked up but for the price I went with craftsman.
> 
> If I were to look at resale value I`d go with a porter Cable 690 series. These are well known and get close to retail price on Ebay when you decide to sell.


----------



## tryzub (Feb 9, 2011)

Well yes but the only way to get PC 690 to work here is with a step down transformer since we run 220/240 volts 50 cycles. Not sure if I can find a similar router in The UK and import form there but I have also worry about spare parts in Australia.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

tryzub said:


> Well yes but the only way to get PC 690 to work here is with a step down transformer since we run 220/240 volts 50 cycles. Not sure if I can find a similar router in The UK and import form there but I have also worry about spare parts in Australia.


Hi Ricardo,

I would second the Triton JOF001.

Also if you Google 'making featherboards' - you find they are not that hard to make.


----------



## whofan (Jan 9, 2011)

Bosch makes a great router too.
Bosch I think must have European 220v 50cyl models.
What makes are available in Australia?
I`m in Michigan sorry for my ignorance to the fact that this is an internatioal site.
I suppose you can get Freud Bosch and other makes like that as well.
If you have Dewalt in Australia check them out as well.
Bosch is highly reguarded as an outstanding brand in power tools here in the US.


----------



## tryzub (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks again for your kind replies
Yes Dewalt and Bosch have routers here as well as Makita, Hitachi, Milwaukee, Triton but no sign of PC and Trend, 
When I asked for PC 890 I was told it was introduced by Black and Decker in Australia and it was not really a good tool here in OZ.
Not sure what they meant but that was the opinion of a good large retailer.


----------

